# question from other side of ocean



## ideal1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yankee drivers

Whats that?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Ideal.


Must have got your news bulletins mixed up. The only ledger on site that is for public viewing would be the safety ledger for signing on and off - each day. As for making it know who pays what to whom, this is confidential under a law known as the Data Information Act.

I was myself in Cornwall last week. As for buying beer. Must have been some time since you lat visited since you can buy beer much any place at any time the store,garage,corner shop, supermarket etc is open. Pubs stay open throughout the day but I am none too sure about lawful closing times. I am usually well gone by 11pm

Frank


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope you enjoyed your visit to Cornwall last week Frank, sorry about the weather, as you know its hit and miss at the moment, last week end was fantastic but didnt continue.
Where you staying any where nice or where you in Newquay :laughing:, just kidding, its ok to visit just wouldnt want to live there.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

i heard they bombed Newquay in the second world war and it caused 2.3 million pounds worth of improvements !

:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

he he he sorry cornish

only kidding

Chris


----------



## ideal1 (Aug 3, 2008)

dude what is a "Yankee driver"............

About the beer, the stores were carzy man, buy beer from 10am to 1130 then no beer from 1130 to 230 then beer from I don't know........tel me

but I had a great time, man if I could i'd vacation there again... England rulz!!!


----------



## ideal1 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey,

what kinda hand tools you guys use, I'd send you guys some stuff from here. If I could get some stuff from there. really, pic's anybody?:thumbsup:

I mean hand tools anf the like, klein?


----------



## ideal1 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey are you guys union, I rember germany was crazy union, that cool and all.....

I'll send some t-shirts and stuff.

Hey what do electrican in England drink anyway.....Beefeater (spelling) rocks the house


----------



## ideal1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey anybody seen the Japanese electrical systems? Japanese are hard core they have bonding screws on their connectors. I mean why not if you think about it. 

What kinda estimating systems do you guys use?

More about the Japanese, all the wire come's phased from the factory like the 500mcm stuff you buy it buy the colors.

When the Japanese’s pull wire its like a cadence in the military. Everybody on the whole crew is breathing the same, and saying the same words. Its a trip, no cussing

You guys in England do it like that? 

I don’t want to start no trouble, like I said England is cool, just talking.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ideal1

Back in the 60's 70's and 80's we had a big union thing in the UK but things seemed to have moved on some now.we still have unions but they don't hold as much weight as they used to,infact they sem to have taken a back seat.
A union guy here wouldn't see a none union guy as below him and vice versa,each are equal.

The union bloke gets a regular holidays and a garanteed " weekly" paycheck but it often lower than the none union guys earnings.


Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

A Yankee Driver. 

1st. An American citizen driving a motor vehicle.
2cd A ratchet screwdriver.Everyone had them at one time but 
cordless tool screwdrivers made them old fashioned. I still
have an 18 inch model going rusty in the back of the van
someplace. How about it Chris. Still have one?



Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Funny How times a change !

Yes Frank i still have the "Yankee" screwdriver,i used it all the time at one point,as you say they were the forerunner of the battery drill.
Mine is in an old toolbox in the garage laid next to the brace and bit :whistling2:

While going through the box i found my old footprint grips,i thought i had lost them,amazing !

Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I actually used my footprints today! NO other tool would do the task, and I have a serious amount of tools , and I mean SERIOUS! :whistling2: to the extent of it becoming more than an obsession. I think I may need therapy:laughing:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey trim hows it going bud !

My wife thinks there is something wrong with me because evertime we go places i end up drooling over the tools and tool stands,i just cant help myself :whistling2:

I've seriously tried NOT to pick up the TOOL **** catalogues that are on offer at most trade outlets but find i am addicted.

I've just purchased a very nice reciprocating saw :innocent:

Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Reciprocating saws, they're the future!  Got a dewalt 18V and a 110v version. Used them today to cut some 400mm AWAs to go into the substation and again for the 185mm to the genny. Part of my ongoing project which is coming to a close:thumbsup:
Ran some 2.5mm x4c for control cct....it was like using string:laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Reciprocating saws, they're the future!  Got a dewalt 18V and a 110v version. Used them today to cut some 400mm AWAs to go into the substation and again for the 185mm to the genny. Part of my ongoing project which is coming to a close:thumbsup:
> Ran some 2.5mm x4c for control cct....it was like using string:laughing:


Have you ever used a Milwaukee "hatchet" sawzall? For getting in tight spots it is the king and they have cordless and corded.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Have you ever used a Milwaukee "hatchet" sawzall? For getting in tight spots it is the king and they have cordless and corded.


looks good, I like the size / pistol grip. Not readily / economically available in the UK though; but they are slowly becoming more obtainable...but at a price. Cannot justify one at present though:no:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I had a Milwakee on demo,nice saw !
Like trimix says its still a tad expensive over here and very few stock it.

I settled for a hitachi 110v 1500w , man what a beast :laughing:

It noshed through the six 1000mm single cables i had to terminate at the wind tunnel in Peterborough today,we used a mini digger with a mattress strapped to the bucket to bend them into place :laughing:
The flippin glands are 114mm,i had to borrow a wrench to fit as i only have one that went upto that size.

Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

1000mm eh! AWA or singles? Trirated? [guess not with the mini digger:laughing:]

If AWA what did you do with the armour?..just curious as I was in a bit of a dilema with mine [only 400mm though but]:detective: [meant to be a detective...lokks more like that to$$er Tim Wonnacot on't Antiques progs :laughing:]


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Singles would be nice !

The cables are single core armoured,they connect into a HUGE invertor to control a seriously BIG fan in a wind tunnel for testing aerodynamics on various stuff.
Unfortunately its military based so can't take any pics 

The six single cores 1000mm csa each leave the circuit breaker and are bonded at one end only ( the breaker end ) to protect the cables only.

Two seperate conductors 400mm in parallel (both are exactly the same length and run next to each other )are used to provide protection for the invertor and rest of the circuit.

Chris


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

My wife thinks there is something wrong with me because evertime we go places i end up drooling over the tools and tool stands,i just cant help myself :whistling2:

I've seriously tried NOT to pick up the TOOL **** catalogues that are on offer at most trade outlets but find i am addicted.



Hehehehe, my wife calls me the Ron Jeremy of tools, coz wherever we go I am always straight to the tools salivating like a rabid dog.
I need a new shed for all the tools I have, it is an obsession, can never have too many tools. :thumbup:


----------

